# 40 breeder itty bitty fish



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Stock list:
3 pairs stiphodon percnopterygionus 
1 rainbow stiphodon (there are 5 more in my larger tank but this guy refused to be caught up)
24 celestial danios
2 male peacock gobys
3 male dario dario
3 adolfoi cory

I'll take a picture of the tank when its darker and less reflection. Here are some shots of the inhabitants


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Pretty much my dream tank in terms of livestock  I'd like some stiphodons myself, but worry I won't care for them properly. They need lots of algae and fast flow right? If not, I might pick some up for my community tank


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Atom said:


> Pretty much my dream tank in terms of livestock  I'd like some stiphodons myself, but worry I won't care for them properly. They need lots of algae and fast flow right? If not, I might pick some up for my community tank


Fast flow is not as important as well oxygenated. Depending on the species of stiphodon you may just need to add an airstone to your tank to keep them happy. 
They are fantastic algae eaters and do a great job of keeping slow growing plants clear of algae without damaging the leaves. I usualy feed them Repashy soilent green but I've seen them also eat algae wafers and earthworm pellets.

Keep in mind they are very small fish. I have rainbow stiphodons as well, which are larger then these. Heres a pic with the 2 next to each other. The 2 gobys farthest to the left are female stiphodon percnopterygionus, the larger one in the middle is the rainbow stiphodon and the male stiphodon percnopterygionus to the right. The rainbow is about 2 inches.


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Awesome  I might have to pick some up when my 40 gallon settles in then. Where did you find yours?


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Atom said:


> Awesome  I might have to pick some up when my 40 gallon settles in then. Where did you find yours?


Menagerie and Shrimp fever


----------



## tariqkieran007 (Mar 31, 2016)

nice fish and your buce looks great!! have you had those long? they seem to be doing really well


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

tariqkieran007 said:


> nice fish and your buce looks great!! have you had those long? they seem to be doing really well


Thank you  I only got into buce in February. The plants are really slow growers so it will be a while until they are at their full potential I think. These are small plants and you have to be pretty close to see the detail. I am super addicted to these plants - I have almost $500 worth of buce in this tank!

This has got to be my most favorite tank I've ever set up. I love that you have to get close to really see whats going on. I have this tank on my desk so its perfect to just roll my chair over and peep into this little world. So different from the angelfish tank I can see from across the house!

I know the pics aren't great but heres a few more shots


----------



## tariqkieran007 (Mar 31, 2016)

Wiccandove said:


> Thank you  I only got into buce in February. The plants are really slow growers so it will be a while until they are at their full potential I think. These are small plants and you have to be pretty close to see the detail. I am super addicted to these plants - I have almost $500 worth of buce in this tank!
> 
> This has got to be my most favorite tank I've ever set up. I love that you have to get close to really see whats going on. I have this tank on my desk so its perfect to just roll my chair over and peep into this little world. So different from the angelfish tank I can see from across the house!
> 
> I know the pics aren't great but heres a few more shots


Oh nice! Thanks for the pics! (A little jealous lol.) I really, REALLY am into buce at the moment. Hoping to get at least a couple more next week. It's neat to see them adjust too. One of my aunts calls my elegant blue a "flower" lol, cause it's starting to get more speckles and is deepening in colour now. Yours really look great! If you ever have a spare moment, I'd love to know what's what in the tank

I only have mid-sized and smaller tanks now. Hoping to add a large one this summer, maybe. hehe =)


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

My gobys


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Going to throw this up too because my red-eye puffer needs some love


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

A few more


----------



## tariqkieran007 (Mar 31, 2016)

They're looking really great!


----------

